# Truck Tool box shocks and racks



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bought a utility bed enclosed truck today and it didn't come with a rack and I need some shocks to replace on some of the boxes where online do you order them? Or do you just buy them locally?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

buy local, it should still be a ford chassis.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think they're called struts. You'll probably need the lengths. I've only bought them for car hatches though.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Shocks in back with leaf springs. And struts in front. Rite??


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Shocks in back with leaf springs. And struts in front. Rite??


He's talking bout the shocks that open and close the doors on the tool boxes. 

Nice Truck also man, is it a diesel? 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JK949 said:


> I think they're called struts. You'll probably need the lengths. I've only bought them for car hatches though.


I got my at local auto part store.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought mine online but I can't remember where. I can dig around as see if I can find it.

Nice truck by the way! :thumbup:







Paul


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Its a gasoline. I wish I could afford diesel, its upwards of almost 5$ here.
Yes I'm talking bout the "shocks" for tool boxes couple of them are shot.


----------



## salhb (May 11, 2012)

try J C whitney, Dee Zee, weather guard will sell them too, but they will be big bucks... just figure the length you need....


----------

